#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in jamshedpur | Best Btech/BE colleges in jamshedpur

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 3 Engineering Colleges in Jamshedpur:*
National Institute of Technology, JamshedpurRVS College Of Engineering And Technology, JamshedpurB.A College of Engineering and Technology (BACET)*1.) National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur*
*Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringProduction and Industrial Engineering*Fee Structure: 
*Admission fee
Rs. 3,000

One-time student service fee
Rs. 5,000

Refundable deposit
Rs. 5,000

*Semester fees*

Academic
Rs. 25,000

Other facilities & services
Rs. 5,000

*Total payable at the time of admission (for day scholar)Rs. 43,000*



*Placement:* 
Name of the Company
No. of Students

ACC Ltd.
6

Allgo Systems
6

Amdocs
11

Aricent
27

Commvault
3

Comviva
14

Cummins
1

Ericsson
22

EXIDE
1

FMC Technologies
1

Future First
1

Honda 2 Wheeler
7

Hyundai
1

IBM
29

INFOSYS
48

J S P L
9

JAMIPOL
2

JCAPCPL
5

Maruti Suzuki
19

Mu Sigma
5

Nagra Vision
4

Novell Software
4

Rancore
8

S P C L
3

Samsung India Software Center
8

Samsung SEL
13

Siemens
3

Tata Motors
5

Tata Steel
7

Tata Steel ITS
1

Tata Technologies Limited
0

TCE
2

Telcon
2

Tinplate
1

Trident
4

Total
283



*Address:* National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur - India 831014.





  Similar Threads: NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Jamshedpur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Jamshedpur fee | NIT Jamshedpur placement NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa

----------


## raymayank

*2.) RVS College Of Engineering And Technology, Jamshedpur*
*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Kolhan University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil engineeringMetallurgical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
With their diversity and well-balanced technical and soft skills, RVSCET students are well equipped to contribute towards the success of organisations. Though still in its infancy, the success stories of RVSCET alumni in the Industry speak for itself.The Training & Placement Division at RVSCET keeps the students informed about the potential job opportunities and helps them in making prudent decisions for their future career. It maintains and promotes close linkages with the potential employers. Corporate relations and Placement Centre is exclusively designed to arrange the summer internship and to promote good industry interaction to assure best possible placement opportunities for campus interview. It is an integral part of Finishing School. The Training & Placement Division works in close tandem with the industry and assists the students in arranging summer internship/ industrial training to support them in their final placement.All out efforts are being made by the Department to develop good Industry-Institute Relations. To provide efficient Manpower to the Industries, the Students are motivated and facilities are provided to them to develop Soft and Technical Skills as per Industry requirements. The Department has following functional responsibilities:*1. Arranging Seminars and Technical Talks
2. Skill Development Sessions and Programmes
3. Industrial Visits
4. Summer internship/ industrial training
5. Preparing Mock Exercises
6. Recruitment and Placement Sessions**
* 
*Address:* Edalbera, P.O.:Bhilai Pahari, NH-33, Jamshedpur, Jharkhand, (INDIA).

----------


## raymayank

*3.) B.A College of Engineering and Technology (BACET)*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Kolhan University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringBasic Science & HumanitiesCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* Tution Fee and Other Charges : Rs. 64,800/-

*Placement:* 
The expert professionals are to guide and help students to know the avenues before them, choose career they wish to take up and successfully face the process of recruitment through conducting career development and guidance program for the students. Programs on personality development, communication skills, spoken English and subjective coaching programs will also be conducted for the students to prepare themselves for competitive examination, group discussion, and interviews.The activities of the cell is co-ordinated by administrator cum training & placement officer.

*Address:* Ghutia, PO:Barakhurshi (Via Mahulia), Dist:East Singhbhum, Jharkhand, India.

----------

